
Robocars Should Be 'Disconnected,' Warns Former EFF Chief - dsr12
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/brad-templeton-robocars-security-plan,36015.html
======
djsumdog
I touched on this in a post a while back:

[http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-
sol...](http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-solve-the-
transportation-problem/)

..but the reality is that people will not be able to ever own self driving
cars. They'll need FAA style safety regulation, and one security flaw could
lead to thousands of deaths at scale.

They also don't really solve any meaningful transportation problems compared
to just expanding traditional rail and mass transit. There is absolutely no
way a fully automated eight lane interstate with each car holding 4 people can
even approach 1/10th the capacity of a single rail track running at 5 minute
intervals.

~~~
niftich
In many places, the freeway is already there. Self-driving cars/vans/etc are
road vehicles and road vehicles come with the inherent advantages of being
able to (potentially) traverse a much higher portion of the world than fixed-
guideway vehicles. Furthermore, additional coverage area can be retrofitted
out-of-band (ie. with map updates) instead of having to build it additional
tracks.

